# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  خطورة حبس البكاء

## إحساس و حكاية

*يقول الدكتور (( ايرفنج ماركويتز )) مدير مركز رعاية الطفولة 
بمدينة (( نيوجرسي)) ان تربية الأولاد (( الصبيان )) على حبس البكاء والسخرية من الباكي ظاهرة من أسوأ ظواهر سلبيات الثقافة الإنسانية ذلك لأن الحس المرهف
هو سمة التوازن في نفس الإنسان أما القدرة على حبس البكاءوكتمان الضحك 
فتصرف يشير الى خلل في المشاعر 


اذا ضج الجميع بالضحك عند سماع نكته وبقي واحد لم تهزه البهجة فاننا 
نصفه ببلادة الحس وأولى بهذا الوصف شخص لا تقطر عيناه دمعة عندما يتعرض لألم مبرح أو حزن ساحق 


وهذان النقيضان غالبا من نتاج التربية على حبس البكاء ، وغالبا ما يصبح هؤلاء غلاظ أكباد
يفقدون جانبا كبيرا من شفافية الإحساس الإنساني ويعجزون عن تكوين نسيج من
العلاقات الطيبة الوثيقة مع عشرائهم .



الرجل الذي يدفن آلامه في أعماقه ويقاومها حتى لاتفيض دموعا تغسل
أحزانه ويبقيها جمرات تعذبه وتسبب له ولغيره متاعب لا مبرر لها وليس من السهل أن يشارك اي فرد غيره من الناس أفراحه ومسراته . أما عظمة الإنسانية فهي القدرة على رقة الإحساس بما يصيب الناس ومشاركتهم في أحزانهم لكن هذه العظمة العاطفية تقضي عليها فكرة يورثها الآباء للأبناء في مختلف الثقافات التاريخية والمعاصرة 
مؤداها أن البكاء والدموع هما أوضح علامات الضعف . 



ولو نظرنا الى هذا الاعتقاد نظرة موضوعية لوجدنا أن الدموع ربما كانت دليلا على القوة وليس الضعف ، دموع الضعف يدرفها المستجدي والمستعطف أما دموع الأسى والمشاركة الوجدانية والشعور بالألم ، فلا يجرؤ على مواجهة الواقع بها في مجتمع يستنكر رجاله البكاء الا شخص قوي شجاع والرجل القوي الشجاع يثق في قدرته على 
التعامل مع عواطفه ولا يهمه ان يخطئ الناس في طويته اذا عبر عن مشاعره الطبيعية بصدق فأضحكته النكته او ابكته كارثة ما دام محافظا 
على مشاعر الناس لا يخدشها ولا يقصد بالضحك او البكاءخداعا او رياء او تزلقا .



ان جمود الاحساس وكبت المشاعر علة تقلل من القدرة على مقاومة المرض لأنها تحكم بالجمود على أجزاء معينة من المخ والجسم ، ولكن تراكم الآلام يجعلها تنفجر يوما في صورة مرضية*

منقوووول

----------


## لحن الخلود

يعطيك الف عافية على الطرح الرائع والمفيد

----------


## للدموع إحساس

ان جمود الاحساس وكبت المشاعر علة تقلل من القدرة على مقاومة المرض لأنها تحكم بالجمود على أجزاء معينة من المخ والجسم ، ولكن تراكم الآلام يجعلها تنفجر يوما في صورة مرضية
*راااااائع حقاااا ..*
*ربي يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عااااافية ..*
*طرح راااااائع ..* 
*والأروع منه الفائدة التي نكتسبها ..*
*شكرا لجهودك أوخية ..*
*بإنتظار جديدك المتألق ..*
*حتى ذالك الوقت ..*
*كوني بأمان الله أين ما كنتي ..*
*تحياااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو على الموضوع المفيد

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إن البكاء هو السلاح المستخدم ضد أشد الصعاب,,,
غاليتي إحساس وحكاية سلمت يداك على النقل الراائع..
تقبلي خالص تقديري ومروري ..
                                        أختك نسيم الذكريات

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_لحن الخلود_ 
_للدموع إحساس_ 
_لؤلؤة الحجاز_
_نسيم الذكريات_ 

_تسلموت حبيباتي .._
_ع المرور و الرد كذلك .._
_الله يعطيكن العافية .._
_مٌوفقّين .._

----------


## أسرار الليل

يسلموو ع الطرح الحلوو
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

أسرار الليل ..
الله يسلمك .. يعطيك ربي العافية ..

----------


## عاشق الافراح

شكرا على الطرح
يعطيك العافية ولاحرمنا جديدك

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*أخوي عاشق الأفراح ..*

*ربي يعطيك العافية ..*

*و تسلم ع الرد ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ربي يعطيك العافيه على الطرح ..*


*وكثير يحبسون البكاء وفيما بعد تتراكم الامراض عليهم*


*بعيد الشر عن الجميع*


*تشكرات*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*تشكرتي خيتو* 

*موضوع في غاية الاهميه*

*سلمت الايادي ياكريم*

----------


## همسات وله



----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_أمل الظهور_ 

_أم الحلويـن_

_همسات وله_

_ربي يرعاكن و يعطيكن العافية .._

_أسعدني تواجدكن هنا .. و هدفنا إن شاء الله الفائدة المشتركة .._
_تحياتي القلبية .. إحساس و حكاية ._

----------


## وردة المدينة

*يسلموووووو على المعلومة القيمة والله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

طرح رائع جدا" جدا"  خيتووو
موفقه لكل خير
يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_الله يسلمك وردة .._
_مُوفقة بإذن الباري تعالى .._

----------


## الأمل البعيد

إن البكاء هو السلاح المستخدم ضد أشد الصعاب,,,
غاليتي إحساس وحكاية سلمت يداك على النقل الراائع..
تقبلي خالص تقديري ومروري ..
أختك ..
الأمل البعيد

----------


## الملكــــه

مشكوووووره موضوع رووووعه

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_دنيا الأحلام_
_الأمل البعيد_ 
_المـــــــلكة_

_مبسوطة بتواجدكن .._
_رعاكن الله .._

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_دنيا الأحلام_ 
_الأمل البعيد_
_المــــــــلكة_

_ربي يسلمكن و يعطيكن التوفيق .._

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_دنيا الأحلام_
_الأمل البعيد_
_المــــــــلكة_

_ربي يعطيكن التوفيق .._
_رعاكن الله .._

----------


## solav

الاولاد متعاودين على الضحك على الباكي 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

